
Stellar - PyGame/Python Game Engine - klrr
https://github.com/Coppolaemilio/stellar
======
joshuafcole
Just to clarify a few points about it from poking around:

1\. It is _not_ windows only, but the setup.py _is_. Ensure you have the
requirements listed along with pyscintilla2 and then execute Stellar.pyw
directly (python Stellar.pyw).

2\. Very little is currently functional. This appears to mostly be a QT GUI
inspired by Gamemaker. Certain aspects of the UI are also currently
nonfunctional (e.g. right click menus on folders).

2a. There appear to be some small issues with windowing (e.g. opening a sub-
window fullscreen (in this case a sprite) and then opening a new window (in
this case an object) leads to the new subwindow being minimized by default.

So, I didn't spend a lot of time reading the code (just enough to get it
running actually), but this is definitely more of a call for assistance than a
call for beta testers. When finals have wound down I'd like to spend more time
with the code and see if this would be a good project for my Christmas pull
requests.

As some of the other commenters have mentioned, Game Maker was a great
product, but it certainly showing its age. I'd love to see something that
improves on what we've learned from Game Maker to help train the next
generation.

------
snoonan
I'm evaluating Python game frameworks and tools right now, so this is very
welcome, Thanks! I'm likely going down the road of the cocos2d lineage,
though. It seems to be the smartest choice if you hope to port your game to
mobile platforms as well.

I would strongly recommend removing the Apple Game Center logo, though. It's
not ok to copy anyone's logo.

~~~
roryokane
I agree that they shouldn’t use the Apple Game Center logo. Not only is it
unethical, it is also confusing. The use of that logo made me think that
Stellar made games that only worked on iOS. That confused me when I read
further in the README. The Game Center logo also doesn’t mesh well with the
name Stellar – there’s plenty of potential for a logo with a cool-looking
starfield, spiral galaxy, or rocket ship.

------
GuiA
Game Maker is a fantastic tool for beginners in the world of game programming;
an open source alternative is always welcome, especially given the crap it has
become in the recent versions.

------
jiggy2011
OT: I'm looking at Javascript game engines/frameworks.

I want something simple. The only one I can find that looks promising is
ImpactJS but it costs $99. Anybody know if it is worth the money?

~~~
jroblak
Check out MelonJS (built in Tiled support out of box) or Crafty as free
alternatives. Both very good.

------
lysol
You should probably mention this is Windows only on the README.

~~~
joshuafcole
Just saw your comment, turns out just the setup.py is. Try installying
pyscintilla2 and then running it directly with python Stellar.pyw.

~~~
lysol
Thanks for the tip!

------
z3phyr
It doesen't look like a game engine. It looks more like a game development
framework, using SDL, and PyGame.

------
krapp
This is too cool... there's just no way i'm not learning Python next year...

------
tlarkworthy
GPL

